# The Rescue Report has been updated



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello-
I've updated my website, The Rescue Report with the latest on my king pigeon rescues in SF, CA. Sadly, it's not good news. Updates have been made to Nicky and True and Gatsby has been added.

All best to you,
Elizabeth


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Elizabeth...It never gets any easier but, you have saved more than you have lost. Without you all the saved ones would have been lost too.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

I've shed more than a few tears reading some of the updated report Elizabeth. Thank goodness you ARE there for these beautiful creatures! I know the looses are heartbreaking - but where would they all be without you. Bless you Elizabeth! Donations have been sent for both Nicky & True - rest in peace beautiful Kings.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ohhhh, Elizabeth ... I am so very sorry for the losses, and I know how terribly hard they are on you. Bless you for saving all that you have and trying so very hard with Nicky and True. 

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I know how sad and frustrating it is sometimes. . .believe me, I do know. All you can do, is do all you can. After that, it's out of your hands. I'm really sorry you're struggling with the losses of such special pijies.


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Kings ever released in Wisconsin??*

I never hurd if any Kings were ever released in Wisconsin, anyone ever hear of any???


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Thank You*

Thank you so very much for the sympathy, kind words, encouragement and generous support. You've really helped me and the kings.

The Rescue Report has been again updated, not such sad news this time.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Elizabeth .. Bless You! You DO know what you are doing .. you are saving lives that would otherwise be lost.

I totally and truly understand the challenges you are facing .. I've been there .. I've done that .. I'm still there .. still doing that.

There are no easy answers. 

In the beginning those of us that "dive" into rescuing something do so with gusto, passion, and with little thought to what this does to us personally, to our families, to our finances, to our health, and/or to our emotional well being.

With time, you do figure out that while you cannot save them all, that you will do your level best to save all that you can. Sadly, when that isn't enough, birds and animals die. That is why each one of us who does rescue work has to strive to get others involved and create a network of people who can help, do help, and are able to help without jeopardizing the well being of themselves and those they love. These are hard lessons to learn, and it takes a tremendous amount of time, effort, and fortitude to keep going.

You have done a wonderful thing in saving the birds that you have and in creating such a lovely blog site that will eventually pull others into the love of King pigeons that you have.

Take some time for yourself, and don't over extend .. FAMOUS LAST WORDS! 

Terry


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Updated*

Hello-

I wanted to let you know that the Rescue Report has again been updated. I also wanted to thank those of you who were so generous in sharing your experiences and wisdom in response to my call for insight in my last post. I'm working on compiling and posting what I learned but haven't finished that one yet. Too many birds came in. 8 P

Wishing y'all a really great day,
Elizabeth


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I love the story of Bean! Just marvelous! I'm so glad little Bean is again safe, warm, happy, and loved at home!

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Priceless!!!! Bean's story (especially as told by Bean) couldn't be better. Congratulations again on yet another success story.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Mader631 said:


> I never hurd if any Kings were ever released in Wisconsin, anyone ever hear of any???



Hello, 
I'm from WI. too and haven't come across any Kings here. I'm sure that the reason so many are in CA. is because of the large Asian population.


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

i had no idea what 'kings' were! this is the first time i'm reading about them, and elizabeth, if i was less than 3000 miles away, i would so be right there with you, and have a house full of birds! 

i know rescue is hard, i've been in greyhound rescue for years, and most of the time it's draining, to say the least, but boy, isn't it the BEST when you place one of the kids, and the people tear up when they leave? and then so do you?  
or when you get the updates, that always makes me glow, and that's when i know it's all been worth it. 

reading just the little bit i have, i KNOW you're doing a great great thing, and please know i'm there with you in spirit! trooper too! [he says bean looks a little familiar....] 

much love from the other side of the country! lizz, trooper, olive, ranger, kai, matisse, chamois, diesel, xander and gwylan [i think i got everybody....]


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Are Kings good Flyers????


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Mader631 said:


> Are Kings good Flyers????


Not really .. they are too big and heavy for the wings they have.

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How big are kings?


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

The kings I'm familiar with are just utility kings (meat birds) bred in backyards mostly and healthy ones weigh 500 (petite) to 900 (I just placed George and he weighed 900!) grams. Right now I'm nursing a tall, skinny bird. He weighs 410 but his frame says 700, easy.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Jay3 said:


> How big are kings?


I believe Show Kings weigh in at 30-37 ounces and Utility Kings in the 20-24 ounce range .. don't really know for sure. I'm sure someone here does! 

The larger/heavier breeds of pigeons are kind of like Pekin ducks .. they can flap .. they can fly .. just not very high or very far. They just don't have the wing span and strength to really fly with the heavy bodies that they have.

Terry


----------

